# need urgent help



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i i've been asked to collect a guinea pig from Esher surrey we have no car tax so husband has to borrow work van so limited on how far he can go. We live in southampton hampshire and it's hour half drive.

The guinea pig is preg so and the women is panacking and wants her with use asap. but unwilling to help get her to use. i'm really worried about this piggy and want her safe with me.

Any one got any ideas on how to get her to me. As money is tight until next week.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

chrissielk said:


> i i've been asked to collect a guinea pig from Esher surrey we have no car tax so husband has to borrow work van so limited on how far he can go. We live in southampton hampshire and it's hour half drive.
> 
> The guinea pig is preg so and the women is panacking and wants her with use asap. but unwilling to help get her to use. i'm really worried about this piggy and want her safe with me.
> 
> Any one got any ideas on how to get her to me. As money is tight until next week.


How far is this guinea preggers..... What kind of person whats to get rid of this little furry when she is in this condition??


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

the women thinks 5 weeks but it was a friend that bumped it on her. However i think the women isn't being very honest and couple of things she said gives me the impression she could drop any min. She keeps ring destressed asking when can we pick her up as after this week she doesn't want to move her.


----------

